# Problème story Instagram iphone 11



## Gaucho927 (29 Août 2020)

Bonjour , j’ai acheté un nouvel iPhone récemment le 11 et tout fonctionne pour le mieux si ce n’est Instagram . Lorsque je souhaite posté une story sur instagram et que je filme en caméra frontale , sur le moment tout va bien mais lors du rendu de la vidéo , on dirait que l’écran se compresse et que mon visage a l’air étiré . Comment faire pour résoudre ce problème , j’ai eu beau désinstaller l’application , restaurer mon iPhone plusieurs fois , rien n’y fais ...


----------

